
Show HN: Inside – The network of email newsletters - awwstn
http://inside.com
======
cabinguy
3rd time's a charm.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12531079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12531079)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12533650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12533650)

~~~
martey
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=inside.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=inside.com)
shows that this is actually the _11th time_ that awwstn has submitted
inside.com as a "Show HN".

~~~
awwstn
As far as I know, they started allowing duplicate URLs to encourage people to
give it another shot – but maybe I tried too many times.

I'm sorry to have offended you.

------
jflowers45
This looks cool. You may want to include the 'about' link in the header (not
just footer) since you have essentially infinite scroll, and as a first-time
visitor I want some more context.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
Good feedback !

~~~
jqgatsby
Jason, I've been a big fan of your work ever since Mahalo days. Love what you
and Lon are doing with Inside.com. Ping me if you ever want to discuss tech
strategy, I think your format is uniquely well-suited to a machine learning
approach with a couple modifications.

------
sixhobbits
As others have mentioned, getting to the footer links with infinite scrolling
is less than ideal.

More generally, I disagree with "Email provides an excellent channel to re-
align those incentives. If we can convince you to subscribe to one of our
newsletters, we have the chance to deliver something great to you on a regular
basis." Email has never been a good way to consume news. I assume that
providing RSS feeds would break your business model, but it would result in a
much more consumer-friendly product.

------
jflowers45
Also, unlike many "Show HN"s, it should probably be noted that this is not
some random side project - the CEO is Jason Calacanis

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
I'm responsible for 5% of the new inside -- our team did heavy lifting!

I am interested in people's feedback of course!

------
mmanulis
Really like these. Been subscriber to Inside since it started and it's a
fantastic summary of the daily news.

I've started reading Inside Security and it's a good overview of news for
someone not in the security industry.

~~~
1123581321
Same here. I think I started with the first public issue and it has become a
habit I enjoy having. Seconding Inside Security as very good.

------
achairapart
Infinite scroll. A Footer. Choose one.

------
dsro
This is great in terms of discovery, but I can't find the unsubscribe option?
Maybe i'm overlooking something - would appreciate anyone point it out.
Unsubscribing is probably a big of a pain point as discovery when it comes to
newsletters for me.

~~~
blister
Yeah, they put all the unsubscribe options inside the actual emails. It seems
like they're using all the best-practices stuff for that. It's probably just
growth hacking/simplicity. The unsubscribe is available, but they want you to
do it from inside the email after you've had a chance to look at one first.

(Disclosure: I have no relationship to Inside.com. I'm just a subscriber that
is moderately pleased with their concept. The emails are useful. I'm trying to
break my "check Reddit/HN every 5 minutes" habit.)

------
prawn
I like the concept. Waiting until a tipping point (subscriber count or
sponsorship) before launching a new newsletter is a good idea. Also thought
the simple touch of consistently noting the frequency of each newsletter was
good.

